# noise level limit for battery charging room.



## Venco SS (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am a new user ,and seeking for help , Do anyone know the noise level limit for battery charging room ?

I heard its about 60 decibel but not so sure.

Thank you all in advance.

PS. answer with some reference would be appreciate.


----------

